# 150 B&C kansas 8 pointer



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Shot this 150 B&C 8 pointer in Kansas last week, the picture doesn't show the mass this brute sported. 4 1/2 inch base with 12 1/5 inch G2's


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

WOW, congrats on a great deer!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That is awesome. 8pt over 140 is huge!!! congrats


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice buck


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Great mass!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice one!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice deer!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thats an awesome looking hunting spot... congrats on the monster buck..Walker


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Holy ****! Nice job...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

awesome! well done!


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Very Nice! I'll try out Kansas this year! Hope to do the same....


----------

